# guppy eye



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

my male guppy has weird eye. at day, it is a black iris and white outing, but at nite, it is all full on black. HELP! p.s i had him for 2-3 mnths


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im not sure what could cause that. Have you checked your water readings? Ammonia, Nitrate, and Nitrite can cause many strange and unhealthy things if they get to high. Check out those levels and keep up on regular water changes. Let us know what happens.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

my guppy is doing normal stuff. water stats- 0 ammonia, nitrates....etc


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrates and 0 nitrites??


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

yeh


----------



## CTFish guy (Mar 13, 2005)

My female guppy also has popeye  But my readings are also in the good range 0 nitrItes and Ammonia :? 15 nitrAtes. I have been adding half a teaspoon of Epsom salt due to someones recommendations into it and it has decreased a bit. Make sure its 100% natural Epsom salt. Start off slow and go up to 1 teaspoon to 1 and a half teaspoon

Hope I was a bit of assistance.


----------

